# Lohnt der Umstieg auf Meta V4.2?



## Bongi (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre aktuell ein 2015er Meta AM V4 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, das Rad fühlt sich für mich immer noch sehr frisch an. Ich fahre damit eigentlich eher Abfahrslastig bzw. Bikepark und ab und zu auch eine Tour. Im Park wünscht man sich eigentlich immer etwas mehr Reserven und Komfort, wobei es sich selbst in Serfaus sehr gut geschlagen hat.

Daher der Gedanke auf ein neueres Modell zu Upgraden, zB das Meta V4.2. Bei mir kommt derzeit nur ein gebrauchtes Rad in Frage.
Hat jemand vielleicht in der Vergangenheit dieses Upgrade gemacht und kann mir was dazu sagen? Ich habe leider im Umkreis keine Möglichkeit so ein Rad mal zu testen.
Auf dem Papier ändert sich auch nicht  sooo viel, deswegen wollte ich mal Erfahrungen dazu suchen.
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal in Richtung Clash schielen.. Davon gibt es gebraucht leider recht wenige.

Wäre froh für jede Erfahrung oder Meinung 
Gruß David


----------

